# Harvest Confusion



## Nabber (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi
My plants are well into flowering but this is my first grow and don’t know how long they’ve been in flower. I’m guessing about 6 weeks. I’ve taken some close up photos of the buds on two separate plants. Can anyone take a look and help me out with timing to harvest. If more photos are needed, let me know.
Thanks for any help


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2021)

You need a scope,  anyway with my eyes you do.  











* Carson MicroBrite Plus 60x-120x LED Lighted Zoom Pocket Microscope with Aspheric Lens System *
Visit the Carson Store
 _4.1 out of 5 stars_   32,852 ratings  

 Amazon's  Choice  for "handheld microscope"





List Price: $17.00 DetailsPrice:$13.99     Get *Fast, Free Shipping* with Amazon Prim


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Sep 26, 2021)

This attaches to your phone. It’s great


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2021)

you are getting very close

i would say give them a week or two , that is what I am doing



and by the way , what flavor are you growing and can you describe the fragrances?......thanks


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2021)

^^^^OMG....have you checked for run away children in that jungle.  Bet they are having a good time.


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2021)

This is what you see with that scope...is that what you are seeing?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2021)

pute said:


> ^^^^OMG....have you checked for run away children in that jungle.  Bet they are having a good time.





found two chickens in there the other day 

there is some poundage in there Brother


----------



## pute (Sep 26, 2021)

No shiit. Those chickens need to loose some weight.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2021)

pute said:


> No shiit. Those chickens need to loose some weight.




it is all those omega oils in the cannabis...I gave up trying to keep them out of it..


----------



## Nabber (Sep 26, 2021)

I honestly don’t know the strain as I was given the clones with no identification on them. They have a fairly strong skunky smell at times but not always. They’re in fabric pots so I’ve put them inside under lights to finish as the nights are getting chilly with a lot of rain lately


----------



## DistantMidget (Sep 27, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> found two chickens in there the other day
> 
> there is some poundage in there Brother
> 
> ...


Bet they were so mashed they couldn’t move!


----------



## sharonp (Sep 27, 2021)

A jeweler's loop is good also but you need the 60 x magnification.


----------



## sharonp (Sep 27, 2021)

Chickens will keep all the bugs off and you don't need to worry about the kind of weeds you don't want.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2021)

DistantMidget said:


> Bet they were so mashed they couldn’t move!



ive seen a few chickens face planted in their own puke after a hard night of partying with cannabis


----------

